# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  هل من مرحب

## ابو سراج

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ 
_انـاضيف جديد في هذا المنتدى .._ 
_جد عجبني وحبيت اسجل معكم .._ 
_وياليت تقبلوني بصدر رحب .._

----------


## زهرة الندى



----------


## بيسان

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً .. ,’،
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفك لمنتدى شبكة الناصرة,،
’,، فأهلاً بك عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاه في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بك قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدك ويطَيـِّب خـاطــرك ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعك ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـك التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،
’,، بيسااان,’،

----------


## ليالي

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

أهلا بك بالمنتدى ان شاء الله مو بس هو اللي يعجبك

ويعجبك الموجودين بعد 

تمنياتي بالفايده للجميع ان شاء الله

وماقول الا

المنتدى اليوم إلى أبوسراج يولكم
والاعضاء ترحب بقلبها وتسلم
والبخير ان شاء الله انبشر

أختك،،
ليالي.

----------


## My tears

*ابو سراج*
*نـسـتـقـبـلـك بـالــــود والإخـــاء*
*ونـفـرش لك الأرض زهــــــور الـمـحـــبة والوفــاء* 
*.*
*مــعــاً* 
*كــي نـلـتـقـي ونـرتـقــي*
*نجــوم سـمـاء الإبــداع
ونـُـقـَـبـِـل غـمـام الــفــائــدة*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـقـلـب من نـبـض*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـبـحــر من قـطـر*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد اللانهاية من الـتـرحـيب والـمـحــبة*
*.*

*نقطـة البدايـة تبـدأ بخطـوة
ونحـن بانتظـار خطـوة منـك
كـي نـرى جديـدك*
*وكـي نستفيـد منـك ومـن خبراتـك*
*.*
*تمنيـاتـي لك بقضـاء اجمل أوقاتك معنـا* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*مع خالص تحياتي* 
*أختـك*
*My tears*

----------


## كونــــــــان



----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
تحيـــاتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## العنود

*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 

^

^

يـا هلا والله فيك أخوي أبو سراج .. منور المنتدى بطلتك علينا 
إن شاء الله تفيدنا و تستفيد .. 
و أتمنى لك قضاء أوقات مفيدة وممتعة معانا 

أرق التحيـات لك .. 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر



----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## ابو سراج

*زهرة الندى*
*بيسان* 
*ليالي*
*my tears*
*zaherr*
*الضحكه البريئه*
*شبكة الناصرة*
*العنود*
*طوق الياسمين*
*شيعية وافتخر* 
*القلب المرح*

*الف الف شكر لكم اخواني واخواتي على الترحيب الحلووو*
*ماقصرتوا..* 
*وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم*

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

وعليكم السلام 
هلا اومرحبا بضيفنا الجديدنورت

----------


## براءة روح

هلا ابو سراج بيننا..

 

ونفرش لك الأرض ورد وريحان

ونرشك بأحلى العطور الفواحه..

 


ونرجو أن نرى مشاركاتك المتميزه معنا

عما قريب.. وأن تستفيدي.. وتفيدي..



تحياتي

براءة روح

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..
بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..
ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بك ..
قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..
ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..
ونتمني لك كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه 
وان تكون اوقاتك طيبة مفيدة 
وننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيدة..

مع تحياتي
الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء
*

----------


## أختكم في الله

بقلوب ملؤها المحبة .. 

وأفئدة تنبض بالمودة.. 

وكلمات تبحث عن روح الاخوة .. 

نقول لك أهلا وسهلا... 

اهلا بك بقلوبنا قبل حروفنا .. 

بكل سعادة .. وبكل عزة .. 

نضئ سماء الامل فرحة لوجودك بيننا .. 

مرحبا بك بيننا .. 

واهلا وسهلا بك في منتدانا الرائع ..

----------


## Ameera

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...







[IMG]http://img399.**************/img399/1585/withallmyluv6sb.gif[/IMG]
ameera

----------


## دمعه حزن

** 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،* 
*حياك المولى أخـــــــي الفاضل* 
*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك*  
*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة* 
*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك* 
*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي* 
*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك* 
*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام*  
*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك* 
*اخــــي*
*ابـو سـراج* 

** 
*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك* 
*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير* 
*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك* 
*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك* 
*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات*  
*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]* 
*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن* 





**

----------


## نور علي

**


*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته*

*لو علمت الدار بمن زارها**فرحت*
*واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين*
*وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلةً*
*اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم*

*أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا*

*::+:+:+:+::* 


*اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك*
*فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا**انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة*

*التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا*

*((**منتدى** )) شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* 

*وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا*
*التي تتسم* *بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة*
*التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء*
*هذا المنتدى* *السامي*

*أهــلا بك*



*::+:+:+:+::* 



**
*مرحبـا بك* 
*كم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك* 
*وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك* 
*وآرائك الشخصية* 
*التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها* 
*مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد* 




*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## ابو سراج

*دلوعت بابا*
*براءة روح* 
*الولاء الفاطمي* 
*اختكم في الله* 
*اميره* 
*دمعه حزن* 
*نور علي*
*الف الف شكر لكم اخواني واخواتي على الترحيب الحلووو
ماقصرتوا.. 
وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم

تحياتي لكم*

----------

